# How to build a wall hanging garden



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Got a pic?

Having a better idea of what you want to do should get you some suggestions.


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

You will need a great deal of HID lighting. The kind that you find in those funny little stores in CO and WA. It's expensive to buy and to run. And the purchase gets you noticed by all the wrong kind of people.


----------



## luckybabydoll (Jun 18, 2014)

It is a great project !


----------



## billkitch (Jul 4, 2014)

You can convert it into a DIY project. You can used cans, bottles and unused things which can act as a vase for the flowers. It looks really beautiful. Google it for more ideas.


----------



## AlvinJackso (Jun 28, 2014)

Nothing gives you much relaxation than spending time in your garden for long hours. So if you are having a big lawn in your home then you can enhance the beauty of it by building a wall hanging garden. Building a hanging garden can be a daunting task so its better that you must hire a professional.


----------



## jarrellmary4 (Jul 28, 2014)

You can get many tips from hozz's link as i deed. 
http://www.houzz.com/hanging-garden
My favorite is debora carl landscape design, its really comparatively easy to maintain, also gives new look! :thumbup:


----------



## Pat Martin (Jul 9, 2014)

jarrellmary4 said:


> You can get many tips from hozz's link as i deed.
> http://www.houzz.com/hanging-garden
> My favorite is debora carl landscape design, its really comparatively easy to maintain, also gives new look! :thumbup:



Thanks for sharing that site  wow, some really good ideas there, it really have me fired up to make my own windowgarden, (there is wallspace on the inside of the window I'm staying, and good sun, plus I've got permission to put up a board. 

And tonysteve66, would be good with a pic when it's all done  One of my fav type of decorations!


----------



## WugLife (Oct 4, 2014)

We made one for our balcony but just hung small pots from it. We made a grid of 1x2 and then screwed in eyelets where we wanted the pots and hung s-hooks from them. The pots we got had lips so we just hooked the lip of the pot on the s-hook and were good to go. For more stability, we put 2 s-hook per pot so they wouldn't say in the wind. Worked great all summer!


----------



## Chance93 (Oct 7, 2014)

Sounds like a great idea, I'd love to see pictures of the finished result!!!!!


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

Explaining the whole process is somewhat difficult, so visit this link to
Better understanding:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrFNL_t6gsU&noredirect=1
Hope it will help you.


----------



## alexdavid (Oct 22, 2014)

maybe you want to try one of these DIY hanging garden projects http://bit.ly/ZXog9L . Just make sure to put a little maintenance and consider the lighting.


----------

